# Beaver Dam WMA Wet Weather Hogs



## Houseme1971 (Jan 20, 2020)

Good evening GON,
I am going to try to find some hogs on Beaver Dam WMA later this week. I found hogs in the dry summer months. These areas I hunted are now flooded. 
Does anyone know where these hogs go to find some dry ground while the river is flooded? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Redbeardless (Jan 21, 2020)

It can be to your advantage when the bottoms are flooded because it forces the hogs to high ground.  Come in on Jack Lake Road and cut through on Swamp Cut Road.  Look for high ground and walk those areas.  Don't overlook the pine thickets on the upper side of the road.  The biggest obstacle that you face is the fact that the hogs go nocturnal after the first few weeks of small game season due to pressure from squirrel hunters running their squirrel dogs and more people in the woods in general.  You would best focus on late in the evening, an hour or so before dark or right after daylight.  Listen for the hogs.  Boars fighting over sows and hogs on the move  will make a lot of noise.  When you hear them, you have to go to them.  Otherwise, you may get lucky and jump them out of their bed walking in the middle of the day.  I put out 4 game cameras for a couple of months year before last and got lots of pictures at night, but not one single picture during daylight hours.  Good luck!!!


----------



## Houseme1971 (Jan 21, 2020)

That's awesome! Thanks for the advice. I will let you know how it goes!
Mike


----------



## panfish (Jan 21, 2020)

Is there a place to camp there?   I would like to go down this weekend or next


----------



## Houseme1971 (Jan 21, 2020)

I think so. Below is a link to the states map of the WMA and it indicates camping areas at the North end of the WMA. 

https://gadnrwrd.maps.arcgis.com/ap...243795d0&extent=-83.071,32.621,-82.862,32.739


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jan 21, 2020)

What counties is beaverdam WMA in?


----------



## Houseme1971 (Jan 21, 2020)

Wilkinson and Laurens with one border being the Oconee river


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jan 21, 2020)

My buddies luck in Wilkinson county is petering out last few years.


----------



## Houseme1971 (Jan 21, 2020)

I work with a guy who is in a club just North of Beaver Dam in Wilkinson County. He still has lots of deer and hogs on the lease. Seems like a good sized piece of land and few members. Getting in seems tough though lol. I would like to join that club.


----------



## Redbeardless (Jan 22, 2020)

Beaverdam is loaded with hogs, just difficult to hunt.  You can find them, but you had better be ready to put in some time in the woods walking.


----------



## Houseme1971 (Jan 22, 2020)

I am anxious to get back in there tomorrow. I spent 4 days and about 30 hours of hiking in there last summer when it was pretty dry and hot. I found hogs on day 2, 3 and 4. Having never shot a hog I was reluctant to take a questionable shot with the 22 mag so I passed. I believe I will be able to find them in this wet weather by process of elimination and a lot of hiking! I will have more fire power this trip!


----------



## Houseme1971 (Jan 24, 2020)

Spent about 11 hours and hiked 9 miles in Beaver Dam Thursday. I did not see any hogs but they are there. Good sign in the places one would expect there to be. I hope to go back in there on Sunday.


----------



## beretta (Jan 24, 2020)

Going there tomorrow to put in some miles.


----------



## Houseme1971 (Jan 24, 2020)

Tomorrow should be better conditions with the rain we got in the last 24 hours. It was pretty dry and crunchy in there yesterday. For what it's worth did see a lot of turkeys yesterday. There seems to be a good turkey population in there.


----------



## beretta (Jan 24, 2020)

Last weekend was wet and I saw good amount of turkeys too. Was the boat ramp road still closed?


----------



## Houseme1971 (Jan 24, 2020)

I am not sure if it was closed. I stayed in the middle of the area above and below the Jack lake rd.


----------



## ucfireman (Jan 28, 2020)

Planning on going Thursday. Never been so its a crap shoot. 
Went to Ocmulgee last year, want to see some new ground. 
Anyone want to give tips? PM me.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 29, 2020)

ucfireman said:


> Anyone want to give tips?



A general hog hunting tip is to work slowly around large blow down trees with large root balls. The hogs will get in the hole the rootball left and use the rootball for cover. I have shot several hogs this way while they were "on the nest".


----------



## pdroogmans (Nov 19, 2020)

Houseme1971 said:


> I am not sure if it was closed. I stayed in the middle of the area above and below the Jack lake rd.



I know it’s almost a year later but did you end up getting on any pigs when you went during January? Thinkin about upcoming small game season out there. Never hunted it during the winter.


----------



## Houseme1971 (Nov 21, 2020)

I did see a lot of sign n the high ground but didn’t actually put my eyes on any pigs. There seems to be a good population in there.


----------



## Redbeardless (Nov 22, 2020)

The hog population on Beaverdam is about as good as it gets.  There are a couple of things that make it difficult hunting though.  First, after the first few weeks of small game hunting, especially squirrel hunting with dogs,(nothing wrong with  that), the hogs go nocturnal.   The second thing is that most of the bottom land where they hang out and bed up is extremely thick and hard to move around without alerting every creature within a hundred yards.  Your best bet is to hunt early and late in the day.  Be prepared to put in some time walking.  Listen for pigs squealing and boars fighting over a sow. When you hear them, go to them.  If they are making a racket, they won't pay you much attention unless they smell  you. Be ready while you are walking, you will probably jump bedded hogs.  Carry a GPS!!!. Everything looks the same if you get off in the thick stuff going to the pigs if you are not familiar with the area.  They are there but you will have to work for it.  There are some monster hogs there so be careful.


----------

